# what is the best type of recessed light to have a bright living room



## ChootarLaal (Jul 13, 2011)

You already have recessed lights? Why exactly are they not bright enough? Have you thought about going CFL or LED? How many cans do you have and what size is the room? Pics would help a lot.


----------

